# 6 weeks old puppy not eating, and not playing!!



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

You need to take the puppy to a vet asap, please don't leave it, such a young puppy (who shouldn't have been taken away from it's mum so young) can get worse very quickly so really he needs to be seen by a vet straight away.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

yes, PLEASE take your puppy to the vet ASAP


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Please take your puppy to the Vet (doctor) right away. It sounds like your pup is ill. At this young an age, they can get very sick very quickly.


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

yes id take him to the vet straight away. he is very young 5 weeks to have left his mother. had he had his shots


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Puppy*

Take your puppy to the vet immediately-this sounds extremely serious.

He/She is too young to be away from the mother.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Your puppy needs to be at the vet as soon as possible...did you get him from a breeder? he is way to young to be away from his mom. 8-10 weeks is the norm. i hope you take him to the vet


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

What does his stool look like? I sure hope you took him to a vet.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I hope he can get to a vet. Where are you located? HK=Hong Kong?


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

any updates??? i hope he got to the vet


----------



## Kerplunk105 (Jul 3, 2011)

Poor thing. Hopefully he's seen a vet.


----------

